

Ask HN: In Bay Area during Thanksgiving, anyone want to meet up? - mattm

I&#x27;m in the bay area for two weeks and was looking forward to going to tech&#x2F;startup meetups but stupidly didn&#x27;t realize it was Thanksgiving this week. Since there&#x27;s no meetups Thursday and Friday, is anyone interested in meeting up for coffee&#x2F;drinks&#x2F;lunch&#x2F;dinner?  I&#x27;m interested in talking anything related to startups and growing a bootstrapped business and software development.  You can see more about me in my profile.
======
lowglow
I'm in SF and not leaving for the holidays. Would be down for a coffee on
Friday. Hit me up at dan at techendo dot com. :)

~~~
mattm
Thanks Dan, sent you an email!

------
jamesmishra
Hi! I'm around from December 1 to 9. Would love to meet.

j@jamesmishra.com

